# Fox F22-561 anyone?



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Hi guys

Has anyone got this model of thicknesser?

There aren't any reviews of it I can find anywhere on the interweb. I don't realy want to get the DW733 as, despite my love of DW products, it's a lot of money for hobby/diy use, and this Fox one is half the price. It's not the cheapest I can find but I know what cheap costs, and buying twice isn't on the cards.

Any help would be great.


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

Without me spending time using Google, what are a Fox F22-561 and a DW733 and what the heck is a thicknesser?? OK It was killing me, I Googled it, your talking about Planers, I'm sorry I had never heard them called a Thicknesser. I have a Dewalt DW735 thicknesser and if the build quality and performance of the DW733 is anything like the DW735 go for the Dewalt. And you are correct I could hardly find any reviews of the Fox F22-561, that would make me think twice about the Fox.

Bruce
CAD-Man


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

vindaloo said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Has anyone got this model of thicknesser?
> 
> ...


Angie, IF you are not to use to much and go to easy work, I would buy it the cheap, it cant be to bad, it should be work OK for you. Do you know where it was built?, the customer service? parts?. 
If you were to use it professional or industrial, I wont buy it, and maybe neither the DW, I would look for a real Industrial rated thicknesser. :wink:

best regards.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Angie the DeWalt has won all the ribbons lately (734 and 735). I don't know about the Fox. If anyone where you are would know it would be Phil P. I haven't seen him on here lately, he must be busy but he might answer a PM.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

It looks like its a 10 inch width. I would prefer a little wider. It also is a 2 blade system and looks similar to a Makita. I'd expect the blades to need replacement more often than a 2 blade system, and I wonder if you will be able to get replacement blades several years from now.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Angie, this looks like one of the many clones on the market.

All made in the same factory with different colour/label.

Very similar to my GMC which I have had for years. I also use as hobby and have had no trouble.

Unless you get a lemon, should be OK for what you want...


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

jw2170 said:


> Angie, this looks like one of the many clones on the market.
> 
> All made in the same factory with different colour/label.
> 
> ...


James you are right, they are VERY VERY similar. The Fox in the label says: Made for Delta-France. IDK if that means anything?
So again I also think that should be OK for what Angie wants. :smile:


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Angie, this looks like one of the many clones on the market.......Unless you get a lemon, should be OK for what you want...


Thanks all you guys, and James, that does look very much like the same model but re-branded. The Jet one over here also looks very similar.

I just got the manual from Fox machinery and it appears to have power feed although it isn't mentioned in the manual, and it's only mentioned on one website.

Still contemplating, but James' reply may have helped with the decision.

I would love the DW733 but the price is not making it possible. It's a hobby after all. Works out at $702 USD, whereas a similar one in USA is $399 USD.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

vindaloo said:


> Thanks all you guys, and James, that does look very much like the same model but re-branded. The Jet one over here also looks very similar.
> 
> I just got the manual from Fox machinery and it appears to have power feed although it isn't mentioned in the manual, and it's only mentioned on one website.
> 
> ...


Wow! to much difference in price. About the Jet and Fox the main difference is the max thicknessing width: 318 vs 254 mm. IDK about the max width of the GMC?.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Ok guys, I bit the bullet thanks to my DB (dearly beloved) who, after I dragged him into the thought process (kicking and screaming) said 'get the one you KNOW you'll be happy with'. It did help that he's already seen the difference between cheaper models of power tools compared with Dewalt tools 

I think I got the best guy in the world :yes4:


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Congrats Angie.


----------

